# Claria Health Insurance



## mikecwm

I've been investigating various health insurance companies and found Claria - a US company has some good points. Especially their Star programme.
Claria Life and Health Insurance Company

Does anyone out there in expat land have any experience with this company?
Any feedback gratefully appreciated.


----------



## Cer

mikecwm said:


> I've been investigating various health insurance companies and found Claria - a US company has some good points. Especially their Star programme.
> Claria Life and Health Insurance Company
> 
> Does anyone out there in expat land have any experience with this company?
> Any feedback gratefully appreciated.


The best way to find out is to phone to the manager international insurances at several hospial(groups) in Thailand.
I was insured for the last 5 years with an UK health insurance comapny and switched this month to a French.
The manager of the Bangkok Hospital group explained to me that he was very happy if I would switch, as the UK one always make problems and the French one is well accepted.

I can give you details by pm if requested.


----------



## joseph44

Must be April Mobilité. 
AA Agents in Hua Hin, Chiang Mai, Pattaya and Phuket (?) do offer this insurance. 
It's even possible to arrange everything online. 

If you are a regular and healthy person with the normal seasonal sicknesses, forgot the Outpatient coverage.


----------



## Cer

joseph44 said:


> Must be April Mobilité.
> AA Agents in Hua Hin, Chiang Mai, Pattaya and Phuket (?) do offer this insurance.
> It's even possible to arrange everything online.
> 
> If you are a regular and healthy person with the normal seasonal sicknesses, forgot the Outpatient coverage.


Correct joseph44


----------

